# SHELL OPTIMAX CARDS - I HAVE THE VX220 TURBO!!!!!!!!!!!



## Rooster (May 4, 2005)

Guys/Gals

I know a few of you are collecting these. Here is my list of got's - I haven't got the exige but i do have the xv220 so if someone needs this to complete their collection send me a pm.

1. Jaguar XK8 - Got x1
2. Jaguar XJR - Got x3
3. TVR T350 - Got x3
4. Land Rover Discovery3 HSE - Got x2
5. Morgan Aero 8 - Got x2
6. Maserati Coupe - Got x2
7. Noble M12 GTO - Got x1
8. Caterham R500 - Got x1
9. Lotus Exige
10. Honda NSX - Got x4
11. Vauxhall VX220 Turbo - Got x1
12. Range Rover 4.4 SE - Got x3
13. Audi A8 4.2 - Got x3
14. Lexus RXSE-- Got x2
15. Mazda MX5 - Got x5
16. Mazda RX-8 - Got x4
17. Nissan 350Z - Got x3
18. BMW M3 - Got x3
19. BMW Z4 3.0 - Got x2
20. Mercedes-Benz CLS500 - Got x3
21. Mercedes-Benz SLK55 AMG
22. Mitsubishi Evolution VIII MR FQ-400 - Got x3
23. Audi TT 3.2 DSG - Got x5
24. Volvo XC90 T6 Executive - Got x4

Cheers


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Some people have the VX as well, but I don't.

But it doesn't matter as I don't have the Exige anyway. And the competition finishes next week and petrol stations are running out of the cards.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

how many are they in all :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

how many are they in all :?:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

my local station gave me 10 packs of cards to day

all pants

24 all in all see list above


----------



## Rooster (May 4, 2005)

24 in Total as listed. Apparently the exige and vx220 are the difficult ones - just thought I could help a forum user who'd stumbled across the exige but was a vx220 short!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ive just got the vx220, funny thing it was only my second pack of cards, maybe the Exige will be in the cards now as the competition finishes next week


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

I went through a hole box of these recently got the hole set bar the exige, but there are a good few vx220 about , but i believe there was only a handfull of exige's pressed chances are they went in someones bin, if they only new what it was worth 

Steve


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The exige is worth a car!! They are elusive as they are meant to be only 6 of them in the whole of the country.

The fact that so many of us collect these cards and nobody have found it yet, makes me think if anybody actually wins the cars.

I have now over 150 cards in total. Anyone has more than that or is this a record?


----------



## Rooster (May 4, 2005)

yeah someone will have bn given a packet with the exige in and just thrown it! Ha ha!

Yellow_TT - who is that sitting on your car?????


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Rooster said:


> Yellow_TT - who is that sitting on your car?????


It's a girl! :lol:

I have footage of her topless! :wink: She was in the gti international event two years ago...she was promoting something...but never noticed what is was as I was checking other things. :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The exige is worth a car!! They are elusive as they are meant to be only 6 of them in the whole of the country.
> 
> The fact that so many of us collect these cards and nobody have found it yet, makes me think if anybody actually wins the cars.
> 
> I have now over 150 cards in total. Anyone has more than that or is this a record?


Is the elise the rare one? I'm sure i have this at work ( at home today)!!!!

I'm going to have toi phone and check now.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

EXIGE!! There is no elise.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> EXIGE!! There is no elise.


thats what i meant - on phone...


----------



## Rooster (May 4, 2005)

if you have r1 your gonna be a rich man!!!!!!!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Bollocks. :evil:


----------



## Rooster (May 4, 2005)

ha ha!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Got about 300 in total here - but only one VX220 and obviously no Exige.

Does the Shell website say it will list winners?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Got about 300 in total here - but only one VX220 and obviously no Exige.
> 
> Does the Shell website say it will list winners?


You have lots!!

They never listed winners before. And they run this yearly.

Between us in the forum, we have thousands of cards. If each one of us has about 100 cards average and lets say about 1000 collect them, then we are talking about 100k cards...and nobody has come across the Exige? This doesn't sound right1


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Got about 300 in total here - but only one VX220 and obviously no Exige.
> ...


You're basing this calculation on nothing but assumption, that's why it doesn't sound right. :wink: I have 6 cards.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

i am still in the cliosport.net owners club

and they have 1000's of cards and no exige either
some times i do think these things are rigged


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


Your incompetence leaves me speechless.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

:?:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Suckers !

looks to me there is no Exige, another marketing ploy to get you to buy their overpriced petrol!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

someones won one.

http://www.shell.com/home/Framework?sit ... 62005.html


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So someone won one then! Lucky man.

But will the other 5 cars be won as well or will they end up wasted as someone through away their Exige card?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I think they keep out a certain card i.e. Exige until the last few weeks of the competiton no point putting them at the start when it cold be over in a couple of weeks and people ownt be tempted to buy there fuel


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I think they keep out a certain card i.e. Exige until the last few weeks of the competiton no point putting them at the start when it cold be over in a couple of weeks and people ownt be tempted to buy there fuel


Don't think so as someone mentioned that all the cards are distributed at the beginning of the competition. Not sure how true this is.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Your incompetence leaves me speechless.


Well there is a first time for everything :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I think they keep out a certain card i.e. Exige until the last few weeks of the competiton no point putting them at the start when it cold be over in a couple of weeks and people ownt be tempted to buy there fuel
> ...


Just seems abit strange that the first winner, wins just a couple of weeks before the competition has ended


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I agree it is weird. But some people posted here that their local garages run out of cards last week and they didn't expect any more.

My local garage run out on Thursday as I was given the very last card.

Apparently, the guy gave me wrong info.

I refuelled again yesterday and they had more cards around.


----------



## Ade WhiTTfield (Jan 30, 2005)

At the Shell garage near my work in Gateshead (Whitemare Pool services i think), the woman behind the counter said " Are you still collecting the Optimax cards?" When I replied yes, she said that someone today had got the Exige ! Obviously my blood boiled !

Then she told me that the bloke didnt have the rest of the cards !
The pack she then gave me had the VX220 inside, just to rub my face in it a little bit more :x

Has the guy never heard of Ebay :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Got the VX as well today. Last packet they had though. Must have a drive round some others to hunt down that elusive Exige :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Still no VX for me yesterday.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I think they keep out a certain card i.e. Exige until the last few weeks of the competiton no point putting them at the start when it cold be over in a couple of weeks and people ownt be tempted to buy there fuel


A man in a Shell station told me that he though the big bosses had sold most of the Exige cards and they'd only be released in the last week of the comp.

I've had 23 cards now for at least a month!


----------

